# [OT]kompilator c++ pod linuxa

## dimril

topic o podrecznikach do nauki c++ niedawno sie pojawil, a ja ciekaw jestem jak to sie zachowuje pod linuxem... (np programy bez okien - konsola? i czy pojawiaja sie w kompilatorach tzw. 'okna'?)

a przede wszystkim - czy znacie jakies godne polecenia kompilatory C++ pod linuxa?

----------

## mrbeefy

g++

----------

## OBenY

Pytanie troche bez sensu  :Smile: 

Linux korzysta z pakietu gcc, dostarczajacego kompilatory C/C++ i inne, ktore sa dosc wysokiej jakosci! Wszystkie skladniki systemowe w Twojej dystrybucji sa kompilowane najprawdopodobniej nim.

Z innych dobrych kompilatorow, to polecam ICC - produkt Intela.

Swoja droga, co znaczy: "w kompilatorach pojawiaja sie okna"? Wybacz ale nie rozumiem Twojej wypowiedzi - moglbys sie wyrazac precyzyjniej?

----------

## raaf

 *dimril wrote:*   

> topic o podrecznikach do nauki c++ niedawno sie pojawil, a ja ciekaw jestem jak to sie zachowuje pod linuxem... (np programy bez okien - konsola? i czy pojawiaja sie w kompilatorach tzw. 'okna'?)
> 
> a przede wszystkim - czy znacie jakies godne polecenia kompilatory C++ pod linuxa?

 

tak swoja droga to bardzo "ciekawe" pytanie uzytkownika gentoo  :Wink:  ehehehehehe

puzno jusz

pa

raaf

----------

## dimril

dobra - drobna niescislosc - chodzilo mi raczej o srodowisko programistyczne. A jesli chodzi o okna to chodzilo o to czy daloby sie w takim srodowisku jakos milo i szybko stworzyc interface z okienkami... a tak btw - skoro juz mam to gcc ( :Smile: ) to jak moge to wykorzystac do tworzenia wlasnych aplikacji?

----------

## nelchael

 *raaf wrote:*   

>  *dimril wrote:*   topic o podrecznikach do nauki c++ niedawno sie pojawil, a ja ciekaw jestem jak to sie zachowuje pod linuxem... (np programy bez okien - konsola? i czy pojawiaja sie w kompilatorach tzw. 'okna'?)
> 
> a przede wszystkim - czy znacie jakies godne polecenia kompilatory C++ pod linuxa? 
> 
> tak swoja droga to bardzo "ciekawe" pytanie uzytkownika gentoo  ehehehehehe

 

Tak?

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ grep -Hr nocxx /usr/portage/profiles/use.*

/usr/portage/profiles/use.desc:nocxx - Disable support for C++ (DONT USE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING)

nelchael@nelchael ~$
```

----------

## Crenshaw

 *dimril wrote:*   

> dobra - drobna niescislosc - chodzilo mi raczej o srodowisko programistyczne. A jesli chodzi o okna to chodzilo o to czy daloby sie w takim srodowisku jakos milo i szybko stworzyc interface z okienkami... a tak btw - skoro juz mam to gcc () to jak moge to wykorzystac do tworzenia wlasnych aplikacji?

 

To Ty sie pytasz o IDE do c++ tak wlasciwie.  Bo ja wiem KDevelop, Anjuta czy cos?  Ja uzywam vim'a ale to chyba Cie nie interesuje  :Smile: 

L

----------

## tomcio

Lepiej zacznij od kedit, gedit lub vima jesteś początkującym programistą prawda?). Te wszystkieIDE wygenerują sporo kodu i innych pierdół (chociażby skryty configure) których ty i tak nie skumasz....

dajmy na to (plik: kod.c, co prawda to języm C, ale co tam...):

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main (void)   {

  printf ("Hello world!\n");

  return 0;

}

```

Taki kod dkompilujesz poleceniem:

```

gcc o program kod.c

```

Taki sam kod programu "Hello world!" napisany w C++, skompilujesz takim samym poleceniem zamieniając tylko "gcc" na "[/quote]g++"

----------

## TAXIarz

Wydaje mi sie, ze autorowi wątku chodzilo o: Dev-C++.

Jak to wyglada jest tu: http://www.bloodshed.net/images/devcpp5_scr.jpg

A tu do pobrania:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dev-cpp/

A tu na jakie platformy:

```

#  Operating System: 32-bit MS Windows (95/98), 32-bit MS Windows (NT/2000/XP), All 32-bit MS Windows (95/98/NT/2000/XP), All POSIX (Linux/BSD/UNIX-like OSes), Linux, Win2K, WinXP

```

----------

## _troll_

 *TAXIarz wrote:*   

> Wydaje mi sie, ze autorowi wątku chodzilo o: Dev-C++.

  :Smile: ))))))))) po czym wnosisz?!?!?  :Smile: )))))))))))) Czyby bylo to jedyne, sluszne, (tm) IDE ??  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## TAXIarz

IMO dla poczatkujacego Dev-C++ lepsze niz: vi + gcc.

Czy jedyne? Nie, to jedno z przykladowych. Nikogo nie naklaniam do 

akurat tego co podalem.

----------

## _troll_

 *TAXIarz wrote:*   

> IMO dla poczatkujacego Dev-C++ lepsze niz: vi + gcc.
> 
> Czy jedyne? Nie, to jedno z przykladowych. Nikogo nie naklaniam do akurat tego co podalem.

 ??? Zglupialem.... przeczytaj plz jeszcze raz co napisales i sprawdz, czy nikogo nie naklaniasz  :Wink: ))) wiem - czepiam sie  :Razz: 

A co do vi/vim + gcc - JEST najlepsze. ZWLASZCZA dla poczatkujacego.... na poczatek - odpalic vimtutor'a i nauczyc sie podstaw.

Co do IDE.... Sam korzystam z QT Designera od jakiegos czasu. Ale glownie po to, by robic GUI. QT rocks  :Wink:  Ale to subiektywne, wiec nie robmy wojny z GTK  :Wink:  (ponoc anjuta ma miec / ma - niesprawdzone przeze mnie - mozliwosc prototypowania interfejsow opartych na GTK). Ale po utworzeniu bazowych klas - i tak vim'a dalej mecze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## TAXIarz

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> przeczytaj plz jeszcze raz co napisales i sprawdz, czy nikogo nie naklaniasz ))) wiem - czepiam sie 
> 
> 

 

Postanowilem juz od jakiegos czasu nie wdawac sie w swięte wojny, 

czy to na forum, czy IRC, czy USENET.

----------

## _troll_

 *TAXIarz wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   przeczytaj plz jeszcze raz co napisales i sprawdz, czy nikogo nie naklaniasz ))) wiem - czepiam sie  Postanowilem juz od jakiegos czasu nie wdawac sie w swięte wojny, 
> 
> czy to na forum, czy IRC, czy USENET.

 Mozesz to rozwinac?? Bo wydaje mi sie, ze rozumiem, ale ....

----------

## dimril

wiec interfejs graficzny (GUI?) sie osobno tworzy... jak to sie pozniej z programem laczy? i czy warto cos wiedziec o roznicach w tworzeniu w C++ miedzy winda a linuxem czy powinienem isc na zywiol?

----------

## argasek

Poczekaj poczekaj.

Po tym co napisałeś to mam w ogóle wątpliwości, czy... a nieważne  :Wink: 

Ja rozumiem, że ludzie wychowali się na Delphi, RAD i takie tam, ale dla mnie to nowina, że program = program z GUI. Halo halo. Stop.

1) jeśli szukasz kompilatora, to został on już podany. g++ (polecenie: g++  :Wink:  ) z pakietu GCC. Jest też kompilator Intela. Innych godnych polecenia nie znam.

2) jeśli szukasz IDE do pisania programów, to nie bardzo wiem co Ci polecić, choć jest tego dużo. Vim (Gvim) jest fajny, choć na początek składnia / obsługa wydaje się dziwna. Z tego co wiem, b. dobrym środowiskiem jest Eclipse (domyślnie jest ono stworzone do pisania w Javie chyba, ale nikt nie broni pracować w C++). Całkiem dobry jest też QT Designer, pod którym cośtam płodziłem i zabawa była po pachy. Z tym, że QT Designer jest przeznaczony do projektowania programów z użyciem biblioteki QT.

3) jeśli interesuje Cię pisanie aplikacji pod XWindows, to wyborów jest kilka:

- hardcore'owy - pisanie bezpośrednio z wykorzystaniem funkcji bibliotecznych serwera X. Nie polecam, no chyba że musisz  :Wink: 

- GTK / GTK2. GTK można uznać za, no, może jeszcze nie relikt przeszłości, ale już przestarzałe środowisko. Tak więc: GTK2. GTK2 jest przenośne (patrz: GIMP dla Win32) itp., etc., jeśli bardziej podoba Ci się Gnome, to wybierzesz GTK2. Ktoś bardziej kompetentny powinien wypowiedzieć się, czy GTK2 jest napisane w C++ i przewidziane do pisania w C++. AFAIK, nie, ale istnieją chyba... bindings (tak?), które owijają funkcje C w C++, więc powinieneś (być może) dostać to co chciałeś.

- QT. 100% obiektówka, 100% C++ (ale też i inne języki). Również przenośna. Aplikacje w QT piszą ludzie z Adobe'a, IBMa czy Siemensa, więc ew. gderania o niedojrzałości Linuksa jako platformy programistycznej można włożyć między bajki. Napisane jest w nim całe KDE. Polecam

- inne toolkity też istnieją. Np. FLTK.

----------

